# The Absolute FreeBSD Book - Where to get it cheaply?



## CodeBlock (Sep 15, 2009)

I am looking to get the Absolute FreeBSD book because I often see it recommended here, and by looking at the description on amazon, it seems to cover a lot of things that I have questions or misunderstandings about. However money is very tight and I'm looking for some ideas on the best/cheapest second-hand way to grab it. The best Amazon used has is ~$20.00 which is cheap for the book, but I still want to see if I can get a better deal.

Maybe someone here is done with it and selling it, or at least knows of a place to get it cheaper than Amazon (already checked the local libraries, they don't have it).

Any ideas?


----------



## vermaden (Sep 15, 2009)

How about eBay:
http://shop.ebay.com/?_nkw=absolute+freebsd


----------



## vivek (Sep 15, 2009)

ebay or borrow it from friend or library.


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 15, 2009)

Buy the PDF version? It might be cheaper.


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 15, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> How about eBay:
> http://shop.ebay.com/?_nkw=absolute+freebsd



Already looked on eBay - they don't have the second edition for any cheaper than Amazon.

Also already checked the local libraries, and they don't have it. Sigh .


----------



## anomie (Sep 15, 2009)

You could talk to your local library about an interlibrary loan. (i.e. They request it from another library -- it could even be from a different state.) I do this from time to time. 

That's in the US. It may be different where you live.


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 15, 2009)

anomie said:
			
		

> You could talk to your local library about an interlibrary loan. (i.e. They request it from another library -- it could even be from a different state.) I do this from time to time.
> 
> That's in the US. It may be different where you live.



I live in the US, and that might be possible. Not sure - the library I checked already has quite a few branches and none of them have it. I'm not sure if they'll get stuff from completely separate libraries or not... Something to check out I guess....I might just throw Amazon the $20 bucks and get it, but again I just wanted to see if anyone had any alternative ideas.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 15, 2009)

"Absolute FreeBSD" is a valuable piece of reading. 
I borrowed it from bsd fans via p2p net protocol.
I hope Michael Lucas won't blame me for that.
 It can also be found at knowree.net


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm sure everyone will make an effort to give the author of this fine work his due, right?


----------



## tangram (Sep 16, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I'm sure everyone will make an effort to give the author of this fine work his due, right?



And by doing so maybe contribute for future book from Lucas. A publisher happy with its BSD book sales might want a AFBSD 3rd edition, or something around the lines of a similar book for the other BSDs.


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, you make a valid point. I just don't have the cash right now...

Anyway thanks for the ideas.


----------



## saxon3049 (Sep 16, 2009)

I gave a copy to my mate 3 weeks ago, shame as you could have had it for shipping. I will see if he dosent want it any more as he was scared by FreeBSD after half a hour (he's not a technical user)


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 17, 2009)

saxon3049 said:
			
		

> I gave a copy to my mate 3 weeks ago, shame as you could have had it for shipping. I will see if he dosent want it any more as he was scared by FreeBSD after half a hour (he's not a technical user)



Not sure what shipping from England -> U.S. would entail, but that would have been sweet. Let me know if you can still do it, I have not ordered it from Amazon yet.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 17, 2009)

Shipping from Netherlands to US is 10.50 euro if the package weighs less than 500g.


----------

